

Steve Jobs “Non-Disappointing” Keynote Will Begin Monday, June 7 At 10 AM - jordanmessina
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/24/steve-jobs-non-disappointing-keynote-will-begin-monday-june-7-at-10-am/

======
risotto
My guess:

Killer phone hardware (improved speed, battery, display, cameras)

Nice iPhone OS tweaks (better workflow via faux multitasking, a background
iChat client, some really nifty iPad features)

Some sort of content partnerships on the iTunes / AppleTV side

...and that's it.

Still AT&T only, still tied to iTunes, still locked down platform and app
store, still no flash.

And I will be disappointed. But holding off to buy a new phone until I see
what he's got!

~~~
Tichy
And at least one hundred HN submissions.

~~~
jerf
I'm warming up my "flag" finger now and have about ten Erlang submissions
lined up... gotta be prepared, you know.

------
armandososa
I'm half expecting that sometime in the future Jobs are going to make a really
good joke:

    
    
       We've heard that people are asking for flash on the iPhone. 
       Well, we have listened to you. 
    

And then shows that the phone camera has a flash. Hilarity ensues live-
blogged.

------
demallien
New dev tools for HTML 5 development, to make creation of simple applications
much easier. This goes along with iAds, and explains Apple's increasing
confidence in slagging Flash in public.

~~~
jasongullickson
This one may have some legs.

I've noticed considerable improvements for building "web apps" using the
Dashcode tool that ships with XCode, especially in the last few releases.

For something that Apple somewhat "dismissed" after they opened native
development up to third parties, I was surprised to see they invested time
improving it.

------
cpach
Official announcement: <http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/05/24wwdc.html>

------
blhack
My guess is that he is announcing that they're going to be undoing some of the
nonsense of the last 6 months or so.

~~~
thaumaturgy
I can't think of many occasions where Steve Jobs has backtracked on much of
anything.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
???

People don't read anymore so the Kindle will fail.
<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/01/steve-jobs-peop/>

People don't want to watch video on tiny screens, iPods are all about music.

Tablets will fail because people like keyboards.

PPC to Intel

People don't need floppy drives (the first time he tried it, at Next)

And a bushel more if you stop to think about it for a moment.

You're right he didn't backtrack in the sense of actually admitting he was
wrong or that he'd changed his mind, he just started doing the opposite of
what he previously said, possibly also claiming to have invented it at the
same time.

~~~
tvon
> _You're right he didn't backtrack in the sense of actually admitting he was
> wrong or that he'd changed his mind, he just started doing the opposite of
> what he previously said, possibly also claiming to have invented it at the
> same time._

That's seems like a snarky way of saying that an executive changes direction
at a company when the landscape changes.

~~~
jokermatt999
There's nothing wrong with it, but when it's phrased in the form of "undoing
some of the nonsense" and "backtracked", it seems like a hostile issue. It's
perfectly ok to admit you were wrong about something -- in fact, I tend to
respect people that can do that more.

However, in Steve Jobs' case, I don't know if that could really work out too
well. He's built up the reputation as a visionary, and publicly admit he's
changing his mind on an issue like that would probably do him more harm than
good.

------
alanthonyc
Who's going? Will I be disappointed for not signing up?

